# What brand of thermal underwear?



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Under armour!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

For the money it's hard to beat Duofold.

Unfortunately, Duofold changed the men's bottoms and eliminated the fly so the last couple of bottoms that I've bought are Ice Breakers, which are 100% merino wool.....but I don't think they're as warm as the Duofolds which are heavier and a 40% wool blend. The Ice Breakers are more expensive. I still buy the Duofold tops, but not the bottoms.

Hot Chili's are very popular as well, and don't over look the Smart Wool brand either.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a pair of Under Armour's and I think they are pretty good. I guess the biggest plus is that they are so thin. The con would be the price.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't like layers, so I wear the Tuff Rider winter fleece breeches. I use Muck boots to keep my feet warm and dry, and I don't have jeans that are wet on the bottom. 

Nancy


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I have worn every type and combination of longies you can imagine, silk, cotton, wool, polyproylene. I liked polypropylene the best, until I choked down my resistance and spent the money on under armour, I won't wear anything else.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like polypropylene. I have a pair by Terramar and a pair by Under Armour. I got mid-weight in the Terramar and heavy-weight in the Under Armour.

Yesterday, hiking to and from an upper run in shed, the windward side of my jeans were coated in snow. My legs were still warm and when the snow melted as I drove to the next feed ground I didn't get chilled.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

PolarTec. They sell military grade "warmth gear". I have a pair of pants and a shirt from them. I typically gauge warmth off pants though because you can only layer so much there. 50 to upper 30's degrees I can get away with my under armor. Between 35ish and 20 I use the PolarTec pants. 19 and below I wear both. Yesterday it was 20 degrees out (less with the wind chill) and I went on a two hour trail ride and minimally felt the cold with the under armor and PolarTec pants under my old navy jeans (not very thick). They are also VERY good at moisture wicking. I wore the shirt with a wind breaker over (it was in the 40s I think) and when I took the wind breaker off the inside was wet and I was confused. The only thing that made sense is that the shirt pulled the moisture off my body before I even felt like I was sweating!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

Wish I could find something that would keep me warm but haven't found it yet. Guess being in my late 60's my ole body just can't take it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pure wool. Mine are a light knit that is machine washable. They aren't bulky. Wool is the best. I learned this from the bush workers who are out in brutal cold. It breathes like synthetics cant. They wear wool longs under loose wool melton pants. On top, same thing under a wool jacket. I have a heavy wool sweater and it is often warmer than my layered jacket that's rated for -40.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Under Armor. Can't go wrong with any of their stuff ;D /IWishTheyMadeTack


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love my SmartWool long underwear. I got a pretty good deal on it at REI-outlet.com


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

My favorites were old time trap door cotton long johns. Not the best for warmth, but very comfortable and no bunching at the waist like two-piece long johns, where you end up with extra layers where they meet at the belt line.

For warmth, I have found the best is a thin polypropylene against the skin with a bulkier wool or cotton over that. The poly allows moisture to pass away from the skin, to be absorbed in the next layer. Wool is the best second layer, because it will pass moisture on out without losing bulk. The outer shell should be water resistant and somewhat loose. Personally, I normally just use jeans treated with Scotch Guard. You have to be talking pretty cold to make good use of this get-up, though.

The same is true for your feet. A thin poly or nylon sock, with a wool boot sock over that, and outer foot wear that is not too tight.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

PolarTech for me also in black ! :lol:


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

_I use Academy's brand of underarmor. Much cheaper and it is awesome. My hubby also uses this brand for riding dirtbikes in the winter. _


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I use Pepper brand. They are thin, breathable, comfortable,and affordable! They are thin enough to wear under a pair of breeches, yet plenty warm!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm allergic to wool, and used to sweat in the poly blends, but silk works well if it is not super cold. Also cool-max works well for me. Either one is thin and not bulky, and I wear fleece breeches over the top with tall Stateline tack riding boots. Up top is a turtleneck with a sweatshirt and sweatjacket over that. I usually have to start peeling off a top layer once I get moving well. 

However, I am in the south, so I only need the thermal layers on the really cold days, when it is 15-30 degrees 

The problem I have is keeping my fingers from freezing and still be able to hold onto the reins...any ideas??


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Cuddl Duds...love them. Wore them today - it was in the 50's so not really cold but I wore those with a short sleeved shirt and a wind breaker - was just fine in overcast skies and misting rain.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

womack29 said:


> _I use Academy's brand of underarmor. Much cheaper and it is awesome. My hubby also uses this brand for riding dirtbikes in the winter. _


I have these too and can't complain.

Truthfully though? If you're riding in truly cold weather, especially if it's damp/windy, the best investment you can make is a pair of leather full chaps.

When it's truly cold here (the other day, wind chill of -10*F), I wear my knockoff under armor, my jeans, and my chaps. Not enough layers to be bulky, but I stay toasty warm.


----------

